# Not Bad For Mobile Phone Camera?



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Not in the same class as some of you experts but for a camera phone, it's not too shabby is it? The phone's a Sony Ericsson K850i with 5MP


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

looks pretty good to me mate!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Good picture









Phones are just amazing these days, 5mp is as good as many cameras.


----------



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)

Not bad at all!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Cheers lads, I just wish I could say it was down to my photography skill!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Does look good, seeing it makes me think I should keep my G10 after all


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Not bad at all.

Most of mine are taken with my N73. Including this I did for DaveME


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

My phone camera is pants









Nice shot, do like those G10s, gets me thinking each time i see one


----------

